# P225 (P6) finish question



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I want to get my one P6 refinished and a new set of grips but dont know what kind of finish i should get and how much it would cost. I called sig and they told me they were only refinishing slides not frames. I also want to get new sights possibly night sights.:smt120


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

check out sigforum.com to see a lot of nice work that has been done on some P6s. I also found out about a company called marschalgrips there. They make some really nice wooden grips.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Check out Todd's work at customizedcreationz.com


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Holey necro-posting...:smt033

If the OP is still interested, CCR is a fine company to have your gun refinished. http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/350601935/m/5771044631

Also, if you buy have a set of NS, you can borrow a SIG sight pusher from one of the many sigforum members for free. You'll have to do a search on the site to find the post.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Well that's just lovely!!! My wife is gonna divorce me when I send off my old CPO now after seeing this pic.. :mrgreen:


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I suggest that you contact Todd at Customized Creations. He has done many P-6's with really impressive results. http://www.customizedcreationz.com


----------

